# Grandma's Mac and Cheese



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

This is my favorite!

•	1 stick unsalted butter, plus more for greasing
•	Salt
•	One 16-ounce package dry elbow macaroni
•	2 1/2 cups shredded sharp Cheddar
•	Ground black pepper
•	4 large eggs
•	4 cups milk

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. Lightly grease a 10” Dutch Oven. 

In a large pot of salted water, cook the elbow macaroni until it is 4 minutes from being cooked through. Drain and add butter, and season with salt and pepper. Toss until the butter is melted and all are combined. Place in the prepared baking dish by layering macaroni then cheese then mac then cheese etc.. 

In a large bowl, whisk together the egg and milk. Pour the mixture over the pasta. Top with more cheese. 

Bake, uncovered, until the top is brown, 30 to 40 minutes


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey Rev, what time is supper.


----------



## lovetogrow (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks Rev - definitely going to make this


----------

